# Combine WM MF



## IDMTCHRIS (Jan 3, 2015)

Hello Newbie here.

I am not an owner yet but will likely become one this year.  So glad I found this sight first and that I had the brass to say no to the high pressure tactics of the WM rep.  I am doing a ton or reading and slowly learning.  

I have a very simple first question.  If I buy two or three 6k WM contracts re-sale each one comes with MF of $139 per quarter (although I hope to find one 18k point contract).  Can I combine the contracts and pay one MF based on 18k points which would be around 200/qtr? 


Chris


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes...but WM will charge 299 per combine and you can only do 1 combine per calendar year. They have been known to wave the 1 per year rule but don't count on it
Consider having 2 accounts. It's helpful for extra bonus time and Monday madness bookings.

Welcome to WM and Tug

Chris


----------



## ronparise (Jan 3, 2015)

IDMTCHRIS said:


> Hello Newbie here.
> 
> I am not an owner yet but will likely become one this year.  So glad I found this sight first and that I had the brass to say no to the high pressure tactics of the WM rep.  I am doing a ton or reading and slowly learning.
> 
> ...



Yes but Worldmark only allows one combine per year so it could be a lengthly process

also consider looking for a 20000 credit contract  the mf is exactly the same as an 18000 credits.  

It may cost a little more than ebay, but using a broker will streamline the process  ie they will find the right size contract  for you, quicker... call Mike, Marc, Bill or Henri...pm me and Ill send you their contact info


----------



## IDMTCHRIS (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks for both the responses.  I did not know about using a broker. I will spend sometime researching that.  The main reason for thinking about smaller contracts is seems the smaller point contract are available for basically closing costs whereas I see 12k and larger contracts selling for more, but now I see think I understand why there is  more value in a larger contracts.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 3, 2015)

You may just want to start with one 10000 points contract.  It has the best flexibility in room size, borrowing from the following year and good break point for MF.


----------



## ronparise (Jan 3, 2015)

IDMTCHRIS said:


> Thanks for both the responses.  I did not know about using a broker. I will spend sometime researching that.  The main reason for thinking about smaller contracts is seems the smaller point contract are available for basically closing costs whereas I see 12k and larger contracts selling for more, but now I see think I understand why there is  more value in a larger contracts.



Id like to see the 6000 credit contracts for just closing costs.  Ill buy every one you find for me (and pay you a  finders fee) ..


----------



## IDMTCHRIS (Jan 3, 2015)

ronparise said:


> Id like to see the 6000 credit contracts for just closing costs.  Ill buy every one you find for me (and pay you a  finders fee) ..



You Sir are correct. I misread the listings I was looking at.  I did just complete a cost analysis of the last 60 closed transaction on ebay and now know the true cost per point people are paying, which including closing costs is averaging .$34 including fees and CC. Still a ridiculous discount over direct. Interestingly the cost/PP of 6k and smaller contracts averages .34, contracts between 7k-9k average .32/PP and over 10k average .36.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jan 3, 2015)

There are some resellers that add a an unnecessary full escrow fee )there's no deed to record) and a years maintenance fees that experienced WM buyers discount, additionally of the account is stripped (*) that can discount it's value another $360 - 720

I am right behind Ron ready to buy any size WM contract that can be had for closing fees. But there are some assumable or auctions loaded with junk fees that need to be normalized to get a true value.

A 6,000 annual contract should have 12,000 credits available to book, it can have as few as zero and as much as 18,000. The next years credits "to borrow" don't add value , but if they have already been used most buyers will deduct


----------



## Rent_Share (Jan 3, 2015)

IDMTCHRIS said:


> You Sir are correct. I misread the listings I was looking at. I did just complete a cost analysis of the last 60 closed transaction on ebay and now know the true cost per point people are paying, which including closing costs is averaging .$34 including fees and CC. Still a ridiculous discount over direct. Interestingly the cost/PP of 6k and smaller contracts averages .34, contracts between 7k-9k average .32/PP and over 10k average .36.



Years ago I used to keep a spreadsheet, over the long run contracts under 12,000 tend to average out to the same price with some outliers that can generally be attributed to a low feed back seller with a crappy listing and zero feedback or an inexperienced buyer that bids based on the retail price - Since eBay timeshare sale are none binding there is no way of knowing if either type ever close. With enough samples the effect washes out.

If you think 18 is your number, I agree to move to 20, since they won't cost anymore in annual maintenance fees.

 IMHO combines are less, time consuming than splits, but I haven't done a combine for a few years

Buying a single 20 K contract ( 15 K and above the per point cost tends to go down) will save $ 598 on Wyndham fees over combining three. On 20 K that's 3 cents a point on the total purchase price ~ 9 % based on your cost estimate,


----------



## ronparise (Jan 3, 2015)

IDMTCHRIS said:


> You Sir are correct. I misread the listings I was looking at.  I did just complete a cost analysis of the last 60 closed transaction on ebay and now know the true cost per point people are paying, which including closing costs is averaging .$34 including fees and CC. Still a ridiculous discount over direct. Interestingly the cost/PP of 6k and smaller contracts averages .34, contracts between 7k-9k average .32/PP and over 10k average .36.



I wouldnt quibble over a few pennies.  3 cents on 20000 credits is  just $600. I know every dollar counts, but 3 cents is just 10% of the total, and its a one time thing.. If its the difference between doing this or not, sell off 20000 one time use credits for 6.5 cents for $1300

Buy a fully loaded 20000 credits with a close anniversary date for $8000, sell off the 40000 credits  (one time use credits)  for $2600 wait for your anniversary and sell off 20000 more at $1300 . Your net cost is now about 20 cents a credit...Then borrow the 20000 credits and take a 2 week vacation. 

The longer you wait to find just the right deal, the longer you wait for that first vacation.


----------



## IDMTCHRIS (Jan 3, 2015)

I am in no rush to buy, heck it took me 8 months to decide what car I was going to buy.  I will just have to pay for my vacations until I do buy in. That is how I actually ended up here. I was researching a weeks hotels in St Thomas for March/April and realized what was being rented were Condos. Getting the most value out of my $ is the most important factor.  I think after what I learned today that buying at least one larger contract 20k may be the way to go. Although buying one 12k one year and another a year or two later might be easier on the wallet.  I will set a per point range that I want to pay and start bidding on auctions using those ranges with the hopes of hitting the low side of my range, but I will non pay more than my range.  Eventually I will win one or more within my range and hopefully not suffer severe buyers remorse.


----------



## LLW (Jan 4, 2015)

IDMTCHRIS said:


> I am in no rush to buy, heck it took me 8 months to decide what car I was going to buy.  I will just have to pay for my vacations until I do buy in. That is how I actually ended up here. I was researching a weeks hotels in St Thomas for March/April and realized what was being rented were Condos. Getting the most value out of my $ is the most important factor.  I think after what I learned today that buying at least one larger contract 20k may be the way to go. Although buying one 12k one year and another a year or two later might be easier on the wallet.  I will set a per point range that I want to pay and start bidding on auctions using those ranges with the hopes of hitting the low side of my range, but I will non pay more than my range.  Eventually I will win one or more within my range and hopefully not suffer severe buyers remorse.



If you are in no hurry to buy, go to wmowners.com and learn all you can about Worldmark. There are many ways to go for a WM ownership. Did you know once you are an owner (of a small account maybe), you could basically rent credits sometimes at lower than maintenance fee (and skip the upfront purchase cost)? There are pros and cons with the approach. If you think you want a 20K account, you may want to start with a 10K one first, and see how it fits. There is so much to learn about Worldmark, and wmowners.com is the place to go and learn and ask questions.


----------



## drguy (Jan 4, 2015)

IDMTCHRIS said:


> I am in no rush to buy, heck it took me 8 months to decide what car I was going to buy.  I will just have to pay for my vacations until I do buy in. That is how I actually ended up here. I was researching a weeks hotels in St Thomas for March/April and realized what was being rented were Condos. Getting the most value out of my $ is the most important factor.  I think after what I learned today that buying at least one larger contract 20k may be the way to go. Although buying one 12k one year and another a year or two later might be easier on the wallet.  I will set a per point range that I want to pay and start bidding on auctions using those ranges with the hopes of hitting the low side of my range, but I will non pay more than my range.  Eventually I will win one or more within my range and hopefully not suffer severe buyers remorse.



Don't let the sales discussions of "prepaying" for your vacations make you a believer.  You still pay annually for the vacations in the form of maintenance fees.  You may find that you can rent a timeshare in a location that you desire for about the same amount as the maintenance fees and have $0 tied up in an ownership.


----------



## cotraveller (Jan 4, 2015)

If we are going to plug web sites, check out www.wmtsinfo.com for WorldMark information.  Easy to access and navigate without information being buried in long unrelated discussion threads.


----------



## johnfleming10859 (Feb 3, 2015)

*World Mark purchase*

Just purchased a 2 year WM Discovery contract of 12000 credits at Seaside. Cost 2000 with no MFs.  So we have 2 yrs to wait before we buy retail.  High pressure saleslady wasn't too happy with us. Even got a little testy. Tried to sell us 20,000 credits.  Anyway I found this web site that seems to be on top of WM and was wondering if anyone has experience with "TimeshareAngles". They even have an alternative to Travel Shares that I thought was interesting.

http://www.timeshareangels.com/


John
Portland OR

Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk owners.
154An
168By-An


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 3, 2015)

johnfleming10859 said:


> Just purchased a 2 year WM Discovery contract of 12000 credits at Seaside. Cost 2000 with no MFs.  So we have 2 yrs to wait before we buy retail.  High pressure saleslady wasn't too happy with us. Even got a little testy. Tried to sell us 20,000 credits.  Anyway I found this web site that seems to be on top of WM and was wondering if anyone has experience with "TimeshareAngles". They even have an alternative to Travel Shares that I thought was interesting.
> 
> http://www.timeshareangels.com/
> 
> ...


I did buy directly through their website.  I "countered offer" their asking price and still paid more than their eBay listings as I was impatient in waiting a day or 2 on eBay for what I was looking for.  The interesting part was that what I bought was not what I got, only it was better than what was listed, in terms of balance of points left on the account and the anniversary date.  They have so much inventory that I guess that they just have generic/sample listings and picked whatever they had available.  There were a few glitches in the closing process/and after and I am not sure if it was WM's fault or Timeshare Angels' fault.  For example, I filled out the form for having WM directly charge my credit card for the MF fees, only to find out a couple of months later that I had a late charge and WM said they did not have my cc on file even though it was submitted to Timeshare Angels.  My address was put wrongly into WM system and took me a while to figure it and had to contact WM.  Timeshare Angels also gave me the wrong ID for my WM account, after it was closed.  Since WM had my wrong address and Timeshare Angels gave me a wrong ID, I had no way to get into the system to find out that there was a problem.  I had to call WM to reserve week, with the first call resolving what my correct ID was.  Only a month later I realized that my address was wrong.  Another month that I had a late charge.  Otherwise, Timeshare Angels is fine and I would still recommend their services.


----------



## freeze17 (Feb 6, 2015)

johnfleming10859 said:


> Just purchased a 2 year WM Discovery contract of 12000 credits at Seaside. Cost 2000 with no MFs.  So we have 2 yrs to wait before we buy retail.  High pressure saleslady wasn't too happy with us. Even got a little testy. Tried to sell us 20,000 credits.  Anyway I found this web site that seems to be on top of WM and was wondering if anyone has experience with "TimeshareAngles". They even have an alternative to Travel Shares that I thought was interesting.
> 
> http://www.timeshareangels.com/
> 
> ...



Two years ago I purchased my 12k account from www.timeshareangels.com and really appreciated the experience. I used their form and told them exactly what I was looking for and they had something similar. I had told them I wanted one at .36 a credit and they had something at .40. Eventually we landed at a negotiated .38 a credit with 12k in the bank for use. They also had a 0% financing option at the time. They were also very attentive through the process.


----------



## HudsHut (Feb 8, 2015)

johnfleming10859 said:


> Just purchased a 2 year WM Discovery contract of 12000 credits at Seaside. Cost 2000 with no MFs.  So we have 2 yrs to wait before we buy retail.  High pressure saleslady wasn't too happy with us. Even got a little testy. Tried to sell us 20,000 credits.  Anyway I found this web site that seems to be on top of WM and was wondering if anyone has experience with "TimeshareAngles". They even have an alternative to Travel Shares that I thought was interesting.
> 
> http://www.timeshareangels.com/
> 
> ...



John:
If you can still rescind the Discovery program purchase, please do so at once; instead use that $2000 to buy 6000 - 7000 credits on the resale market.
You don't  need TravelShare or any imitations.  Just learn how to use the product. 

I welcome you to join our forum before you spend any more money 
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/

Cheers,
Maria


----------



## johnfleming10859 (Feb 14, 2015)

hudshut said:


> John:
> If you can still rescind the Discovery program purchase, please do so at once; instead use that $2000 to buy 6000 - 7000 credits on the resale market.
> You don't  need TravelShare or any imitations.  Just learn how to use the product.
> 
> ...




Maria,

My wife and I did NOT want to BUY anything.  So we didn't.  Instead we "leased" a 2 year no MF contract that ends and we can dust of our hands and say "Thanks, that was nice", goodbye. 

Sure, we could have done what you suggested, and might even have been overall less cost.  But then we'd be tied into never-ending MF and we felt a $2000 test ride would be OK with us.

At this point we're still waiting to use WM for the first time and after a while (2 yrs) we'll decide what to do next.  Our intuition tells us we'll not want to have any more MF than we already have with Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk.

Thank you for the info now and in the future.

John

p.s. I did join the site you mentioned, prior to posting here.


----------



## LLW (Feb 16, 2015)

johnfleming10859 said:


> Maria,
> 
> My wife and I did NOT want to BUY anything.  So we didn't.  Instead we "leased" a 2 year no MF contract that ends and we can dust of our hands and say "Thanks, that was nice", goodbye.
> 
> ...



WM accounts are pretty easy to sell, if the price is right. So the key is buying an account at the right price. 

If you look at the Memberships for Sale forum on WMOwners.com, accounts that have sold have an indication in the thread title. You may gauge how long it is taking to sell by comparing the latest "Sold" ad posting dates with today's date.


----------

